

I Need Your Favorite SaaS Business Apps (For Startup Weekend) - jasonlbaptiste
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkDui8pz66cadDIwVkVheHVWdGNrS1lqYl9FQnFmaUE&hl=en

======
jasonlbaptiste
Hey guys, were doing Startup Weekend Miami. We actually decided to finally
build the directory / app store of business SaaS business apps I mentioned way
back in August. We're looking for the hidden gems (ie- not basecamp or
salesforce) and the things most people may not have heard of, especially your
own apps.

------
maxklein
I think you're going to define what exactly you mean by SaaS? Are you talking
about web apps that are used by businesses? Web apps in general? Anything with
a subscription model?

SaaS is not a clear concept to me.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Changed title. Specifically Business apps, not consumer. ie- things that would
be useful to your startup.

* Subscription helps but not required. * Business focused. * If your startup uses it to operate better, then it is a great app.

------
pedalpete
I'm just putting the finishing touches on a site for SME's. When is the
Startup Weekend? No point in adding me to your list if it's not going to be
out of beta yet (I assume).

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
It's this weekend, but send me an email: j@jasonlbaptiste.com with the app.

------
ryanelkins
Well, I was wondering when this would start to happen. The spreadsheet is
right now being blasted by spam, image memes, and profanity. It's a little
like the neighborhood who gets too big to not worry if they locked the door or
not. Growing pains, I suppose.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Yeah, but as much as the spam/crap can happen, I actually believe in the
community here enough that it gets cleaned out fast.

~~~
ryanelkins
Yeah, to their credit, it was all fixed when I checked it again a few minutes
later.

------
yannski
Apart from the entire app, you might check out <http://kingapi.com/> the
website baseline says all "A selection of building blocks for your app"

------
JangoSteve
I'm debating whether or not to put my B2B app up there. It's certainly a
webapp that I use extensively for my companies, but it's still in (open) beta.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Even if you don't right now, we'd love to have it. Email me privately:
j@jasonlbaptiste.com

------
jpwagner
I like this recent wave of links to a shared doc so that information can fly
faster than nested comments.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
I absolutely love it. I don't know how quality would scale outside hn.

------
raffi
It doesn't seem like editing is scaling so well or at least I'm not able to
add an entry. Any ideas?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Checking now. Is this happening for anyone else?

~~~
raffi
I left it open for a while and now I can edit. Maybe after a certain number of
users it becomes view only?

------
sachinag
Not to be a dick, but <http://thesmallbusinessweb.com/directory> already
exists.

~~~
webwright
I don't know why that's REMOTELY relevant. Nothing pisses me off more than
someone saying, "That's already been done" in response to a startup idea. How
many search engines came before Google? How many video sites came before
YouTube? How many social networks before Facebook? How many mp3 players before
the iPod? How many smartphones before the iPhone? I'd say the "no one's done
this before" ideas are generally LESS worth doing (and riskier) than the
"there are already players in the market" ideas.

Unless someone is DOMINATING the market _and_ doing a great job serving their
customers, there is always room for more players.

~~~
synnik
This is a startup weekend, though. I don't know what all the weekends have
done, but for the ones that I did pay attention to, they did almost zero due
diligence on their idea before starting work.

If an idea has been done before, more players are still welcome, of course...

But you should know that it has been done before, know what the competitors
are, and intelligently design your product based on the existing market.

Blindly creating a startup without this knowledge is foolhardy at best.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
The initial co-founders and I have had the idea for a while, done the
research, and have gotten a fairly large amount of feedback from relevant
people/users before yesterday.

